

Introducing Chrome for Android - potomak
http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/02/introducing-chrome-for-android.html

======
dangrossman
Too bad 99% of Android devices can't run this, according to Google --
[http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)

------
sjs382
More discussion over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3562785>

